# Odd trend on lyft



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

I've been having losers rate me less than 5 and even flagging me for safety and STILL tipping. 

****/thank you!


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

It shows people will tip if the option is available.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

There are some "safety nut" riders out there.
Yesterday I picked up this 23 year old female (Lyft rating 4.5)
She gets in and immediately tells me that my driving is aggressive and I take very sharp turns.
I'm like "what? we didn't even start to drive!"
She says "I saw you down the street when you were approaching me"

I was about to explode but kept cool, I told her:
"I have been driving for 30 years and I never had an accident, but for you I will drive extra smooth"

As far as I can tell my rating didn't suffer and I got a $2.00 tip from her.
It was a very short shitty ride.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

driveLA said:


> I've been having losers rate me less than 5 and even flagging me for safety and STILL tipping.
> 
> ****/thank you!


Wow.. lucky you I guess.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> There are some "safety nut" riders out there.
> Yesterday I picked up this 23 year old female (Lyft rating 4.5)
> She gets in and immediately tells me that my driving is aggressive and I take very sharp turns.
> I'm like "what? we didn't even start to drive!"
> ...


Ya @ safety nuts. I couldnt even. RRemember any kind of unsafe thing I did.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

driveLA said:


> I've been having losers rate me less than 5 and even flagging me for safety and STILL tipping.
> 
> ****/thank you!


I don't get it either. All of my Lyft riders tipped last night, but my rating dropped, meaning someone 4*'d me or worse. I think it shows how much riders really think a 4* is a good rating, verifying that the Uber/Lyft rating system needs some work.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

driveLA said:


> Ya @ safety nuts. I couldnt even. RRemember any kind of unsafe thing I did.


You can never tell what is going on in their twisted mind.
I once had an old lady asking me to keep both hands on the wheel.
She was very polite so I did it.


----------



## Just for fun Detroit (Oct 12, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> You can never tell what is going on in their twisted mind.
> I once had an old lady asking me to keep both hands on the wheel.
> She was very polite so I did it.


My reply would have been: You want both hands on the wheel? Go buy your own ****ing car and drive it with your own two ****ing hands on the wheel and get the **** out of MY CAR!!!

But that's just me...


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> You can never tell what is going on in their twisted mind.
> I once had an old lady asking me to keep both hands on the wheel.
> She was very polite so I did it.


That was a nice thing to do. I drive with one hand but with riders I drive with both hands on the wheel because I know my driving and trust myself but I understand when strangers want to feel safe and hey, they are paying for the ride.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh the safety Nuts... My favorite nuts are the navigation nuts that go bonkers on the slightest deviation from GPS route. Most dont know their way around the city, never owned a car and are too geographically challenged to figure out why all of the next six right turns are identical routes to their destination.


----------



## cabrunner (Jan 8, 2015)

ChrisInABQ said:


> I don't get it either. All of my Lyft riders tipped last night, but my rating dropped, meaning someone 4*'d me or worse. I think it shows how much riders really think a 4* is a good rating, verifying that the Uber/Lyft rating system needs some work.


I had a guy give me $5 tip and said he was going to give a great rating. As he got out, I noticed he gave me a 4!


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Why lyft riders seat in front if they are scared looking at the road?

Tell them that you've got fresh porn magazines on the back seat.
Let's call it LyftFRESH!


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

one time a drunk girl sitting in the back tells me my driving is wreck less. I was simply changing lanes on the freeway and she wasn't wearing her seat belt. Sheesh.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

puber said:


> Why lyft riders seat in front if they are scared looking at the road?
> 
> Tell them that you've got fresh porn magazines on the back seat.
> Let's call it LyftFRESH!


When I first started Lyft - everyone sat in the front, that's Lyft's marketing. I noticed a change towards the end of November and I was getting more and more sitting in the back. I don't care - front or back, it doesn't bother me.

Less and less "fist bumping" too - I've only had a few that did the fist bump when I first started driving. Female riders give hugs some times. Male riders give a high five or whatever. It's the difference between Lyft and Uber really.

Conversations with Lyft riders are WAY better, way more personable. I guess I would say that Lyft riders treat you as an actual human. Sure you'll get the occasional Lyft rider that treats you like an "Uber" driver, but it's not that often really.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberOne said:


> one time a drunk girl sitting in the back tells me my driving is wreck less. I was simply changing lanes on the freeway and she wasn't wearing her seat belt. Sheesh.


She was right. You didn't crash, so you were wreck less


----------

